# Variable leer oder nicht



## kartal (3. Aug 2005)

Hallo,

ich würd mal gerne wissen, wie ich in Java prüfe, ob eine Variable ein Wert hat oder nicht.

D.h. z.B., falls der Anwender ein Formular oder ähnliches ausfüllen muss, wie kann man feststellen, dass einige Felder
leer sind oder nicht.

Ich hab da eine Möglichkeit gefunden aber gibt es da auch bessere alternativen.

String meinString;

*if(meinString==""){
    System.out.println("Sie müssen eine Eingabe vornehmen");
}*


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (3. Aug 2005)

forensuche


if("".equals(meinString))
  doSomething();


Objekte vergleicht man mit equals!


----------



## The_S (3. Aug 2005)

Alternativ, wenn du überprüfen willst, ob ein String keinen Wert hat


```
if (str == null) {
```


----------



## kartal (3. Aug 2005)

Danke euch!


----------



## thE_29 (3. Aug 2005)

Diese Frage gibts schon ca. 10000 mal hier!!

Closed!!


----------

